

External implementation of tags on HN - RiderOfGiraffes
http://hntags.com

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I know this is a duplicate, I feel that in this case the situation merits it.
The discussion over here : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1069377> : is
concentrating on the idea of discovering (an approximation to) your internal
HN id.

Much, _much_ more interesting is the potential for tagging items. If just 1%
of people took the time to tag things then it could become a really useful
resource. It might even become my first portal to HN.

Two suggestions: Please can we have somewhere a list of used tags, and please
can it not show dead items?

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I have found what appears to be a bug. Putting "algorithm" as a tag to search
for it returns:

    
    
        1 Computer algorithm to decipher ancient texts (reuters.com)
          (1 point) (discuss)(tag)tags: hacking algorithm
    	
        2 Computer algorithm to decipher ancient texts (reuters.com)
          (2 points) (discuss)(tag)tags: hacking algorithm
    

The discuss links, however, go somewhere weird and apparently unrelated.

